# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  ألفية العراقي والسيوطي أيهما أفضل للحفظ ؟

## خالد الشافعي

ألفية العراقي والسيوطي أيهما أفضل للحفظ ؟ 
الجواب باختصار شديد 
ألفية السيوطي 
لعدة أسباب :
أولا / لسهولتها 
ثانيا / لزيادتها عن ألفية العراقي 
ثالثا / السيوطي لم يتقيد في نظمه بكتاب معين بخلاف العراقي فقد نظم مقدمة ابن الصلاح وتقيد بها في الغالب 
رابعا / قال السيوطي :
فائقة ألفية العراقي **** في الجمع والإجاز
خامسا / أغلب علماء عصرنا قاموا بشرح ألفية السيوطي ، ومادتها الصوتية مسجلة 
سادسا / صعوبة ألفية العراقي 
وهي وجهة نظري الخاصة ، ورأيي أعرضه ولا أفرضه 
وعلى كل حال إذا حفظ طالب العلم ألفية العراقي أو السيوطي فقد خطى خطوة كبيرة في علم المصطلح

----------


## خالد الشافعي

وفي كل خير ،
والله ولي التوفيق .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

ومن لم يستطع حفظ ألفية العراقي أو السيوطي فليحفظ مختصر ألفية العراقي المسمى بطلعة الأنوار في علم آثار النبي المختار ، والأبيات رائعة وسلسلة وسهلة ولا مثيل لها ، وقد كان الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي يحفظها عن ظهر قلب 
وقد شرحها المحدث حسن محمد المشاط في كتاب بعنوان : رفع الأستار عن محيا مخدرات طلعة الأنوار ، وهو مطبوع سنة 1410

----------


## خالد الشافعي

> ومن لم يستطع حفظ ألفية العراقي أو السيوطي فليحفظ مختصر ألفية العراقي المسمى بطلعة الأنوار في علم آثار النبي المختار ، والأبيات رائعة وسلسلة وسهلة ولا مثيل لها ، وقد كان الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي يحفظها عن ظهر قلب 
> وقد شرحها المحدث حسن محمد المشاط في كتاب بعنوان : رفع الأستار عن محيا مخدرات طلعة الأنوار ، وهو مطبوع سنة 1410



وشرح الشيخ المشاط رحمه الله فيه من الفوائد النفيسة التي تكتب بماء الذهب أو الفضة ، وهو شرح يعض عليه بالنواجذ ، فعش يا طالب العلم بجد صاعد فرب ساع لقاعد .
..............................  ............
فعِشْ بجَدٍّ صاعد، فربَّ ساعٍ لقاعد قالها الكرماني في شرحه للبخاري .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

ألفية العراقي والسيوطي هي خاصة بالمتوسطين والمنتهين ، وبالنسبة للطلبة المبتدئين فالذي يناسبهم في بداية الطلب 
حفظ البيقونية أو نخبة الفكر أو قصب السكر أو غيرها من المنظومات المختصرة 
وفي كل خير

----------


## خالد الشافعي

> ألفية العراقي والسيوطي أيهما أفضل للحفظ ؟ 
> الجواب باختصار شديد 
> ألفية السيوطي 
> لعدة أسباب :
> أولا / لسهولتها 
> ثانيا / لزيادتها عن ألفية العراقي 
> ثالثا / السيوطي لم يتقيد في نظمه بكتاب معين بخلاف العراقي فقد نظم مقدمة ابن الصلاح وتقيد بها في الغالب 
> رابعا / قال السيوطي :
> فائقة ألفية العراقي **** في الجمع والإجاز
> ...


والإمام السيوطي رحمه الله نظمها في خمسة أيام كما ذكر في آخر ألفيته ، وقد نظمها لما استقر علم المصطلح في عصر الحافظ ابن حجر ، وهي من أوسع الألفيات

----------


## خالد الشافعي

منقول من الأخ أبي الهمام السعدي جزاه الله خيرا 
المقارنة بين ألفية السيوطي وألفية العراقي.
لقد كثرَ الحديث بين أهلِ العلمِ وطلبتهِ في ترجيح ألفيةٍ على الأخرى, وهم أحد رجلين: إما مقلدين, وهم الأكثر, وإما مجرِّبين ودارسين, وهم قلة, إلاَّ أن في قولهم تجدُ لمسةَ الإنصاف والصحة. 
* وقد ألَّف فضيلة الدكتور عبد العزيز الحربي رسالة أسماها (الموازنة بين ألفية السيوطي والعراقي) وقد رجَّح في آخرِ المطاف "ألفية السيوطي" على "ألفية العراقي". 
وللإنصاف أقول: إنَّ كلا الألفتين لتمتازين في مزايا لا توجدُ في الأخرى, قد ذكرها الدكتور وكثير من أهل العلم, وعُلم ذلك بالتجربة.

* فأما ألفية العراقي, فتمتاز بما يلي:
1) جزالةُ اللغة ورصانة العبارة, فتجدُ الأبيات جيِّدة السبكِ, سليمةُ اللفظ, .
2) قِدمُ التأليف وسبقُ الفِكرةِ والتركيبِ والمعنى, فقد استفاد السيوطي من العراقي رحمهما الله استفادةً بالغةً, وحاله: 
وهو بسبقٍ حائزٌ تفضيلاً *** مستوجبٌ ثنائي الجميلا
3) الصناعةُ الحديثية, وهذا بارزٌ في كثرةِ ضربه الشواهد الحديثية لتقرير المسائل, وإسناد الأقوال إلى قائليها مع ذكرِ الملح الإسنادية والنوادر الحديثية.
4) كثرةُ اهتمامِ أهل الحديث بها قديمًا وحديثًا, مما جعلها تبرزُ ذكرًا وشهرةً على ألفية السيوطي.

* وأمَّا ألفية السيوطي, فتمتازُ بما يلي:
1) سهولةُ اللفظِ وسلاسته, حيث إنَّها أقربُ إلى النثر منها إلى النظم, وذاكَ بيِّن من قوله:
نظم بديع الوصف سهل حلو *** ليس به تعقد أوحشو
2) جودةُ الجمع, فإنها اشتملت على أبواب الحديثِ أجمعها, فالإضافات العلمية التي زيدت على ألفية العراقي تبلغُ (270) إضافة, وكذلك فقد جاءت عدد أنواع الألفية نحوًا من (77 نوعًا) يعني ذلك أنها زيدت على أنواع ألفية العراقي باثني عشر نوعا, وأما عدُّ الأبيات فإنها ومع إضافاته وأنواعاه الكثيرة إلاَّ أنها لم تتجاوز الألف!
3) الإيجازُ, أي لألفاظها مع كثرةِ المعاني, لأنها زادت على العراقي بأنواع كثيرة, واشتملت على فوائدَ عديدة, ومع ذلك فإنها لم تزدد في عدّ الأبيات, مع كونِ الأصلِ أن تأتي الضعف!
4) الاتساق, أي انتظامُ بعضها مع بعضٍ على وجه المناسبة, وإنما لم ينسّقه باتساق العراقي لأنه ساير الأصل "مقدمة ابن الصلاح" فقد أملاها شيئا فشيئا.
- وفي مدحِ الألفية, يقول الناظمُ رحمه الله:
فائقةً ألفيةَ العراقي *** في (الجمعِ) و (الإيجازِ) و (اتساقِ)


* وعليهِ فإنِّي أرجِّحُ لطالب الحديث حفظَ (ألفية السيوطي) على (ألفية العراقي) كما يقول الشيخ الحربي في آخر كتابه (وعليه فإنني أنصح من أراد حفظ إحداهما أن يحفظ ألفية السيوطي لكونها أجمع وأوجز, ولأن فيها ما ليس في تلك؛ ولأن الطالب المستحفظ إنما يعنيه حفظ قدر كبير منالمسائل، وكون الجمع ومراعاة الإيجاز له أثر في الألفاظ أو في ظهور الصنعة أو نحوذلك لا يعنيه كثيراً كما يعنيه ما أسلفته) اهـ.
* ولكن أقول, مع عدم التشنيع لمن قدَّم تلكَ على هذه, فهذه مناهج للتعلم الغرضُ منها تمام الفائدة, وما أحسنَ قولة الشيخ العلامة محمد حسن الددو حين سُئل عن الألفيتين, فقال: ألفيةُ السيوطي أوسع علماً, وألفيةُ العراقي ألصق بالصّنعةالحديثي  ة, وعلى كلٍّ فمَن حفظ أيّاً منهما فقد نال مبتغاه. أهـ
- وحينَ سئل المحدث أبو إسحاق الحويني فقال: ألفية السيوطي أسهل وأفضل, وإن كان العراقي أمكن في الحديث اهـ.

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

> وما أحسنَ قولة الشيخ العلامة محمد حسن الددو حين سُئل عن الألفيتين, فقال: ألفيةُ السيوطي أوسع علماً, وألفيةُ العراقي ألصق بالصّنعةالحديثي  ة, وعلى كلٍّ فمَن حفظ أيّاً منهما فقد نال مبتغاه. أهـ
> - وحينَ سئل المحدث أبو إسحاق الحويني فقال: ألفية السيوطي أسهل وأفضل, وإن كان العراقي أمكن في الحديث اهـ.


فصل الخطاب حفظ الله الشيخين الجليلين

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الشيخ الفاضل: عبد الكريم الخضير حفظه الله 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

إنا نحبك في الله ونسأل الله أن يوفقك لكل خير 

س1/ اشتهر عن فضيلتكم أنكم تحفظون ألفية العراقي فلماذا قدمتم حفظها على ألفية 


السيوطي ؟ وما هي مميزات كل ألفية ؟ 




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته وأحبكم الله الذي أحببتمونا فيه .
الجواب رقم : 


ج1/ أما تقديمنا لألفية العراقي فلأمور منها

إمامة الحافظ العراقي في هذا الشأن فهو من أهل 

العلم والعمل، والعلم دين كما هو معروف


. والنزول مفضول عند أهل الحديث


وتمتاز ألفيته 

بالسهولة

ووفرة الأمثلة

وبسط الأدلة

والخلاف 

وهي اصل ألفية السيوطي كما قال السيوطي

واقرأ كتاباً تدر منه الاصطلاح ... كهذه أو أصلها وابن الصلاح 


وتمتاز ألفية السيوطي بالزيادات 

التي صارت على حساب الوضوح والسهولة في كثير من المواضيع


ولذا ننصح طالب العلم أن 

يعتني بألفية العراقي ويأخذ ما زاده السيوطي منها والله المستعان 0 


http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?98029

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

ما شاء الله، ولا ينبؤك مثل خبير، جزى الله بالخيرات عنا شيخنا الخضير و أحسن إليه، وجزاكم الله خيرا أخانا الشافعي على طرحكم الماتع

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> وللإنصاف أقول: إنَّ كلا الألفتين لتمتازين في مزايا لا توجدُ في الأخرى, قد ذكرها الدكتور وكثير من أهل العلم, وعُلم ذلك بالتجربة.


ضحكتُ حين قرأتُ هذه الجملة : إنَّ كلا الألفيتين لتمتازين في مزايا لا توجد في الأخرى.
لأن صاحبها لم يفرِّق بين الاسم - المثنى - والفعل الذي هو من الأفعال الخمسة.
ولم يفرِّق بين اللام التي تؤثِّر نصبًا أو جرًّا وتلك التي تقع في خبر "إنَّ".
ولم يعرف الكلمة التي تقع بعد "إنَّ كلا الألفيتين لـ" حقُّها أن تُرفع أن تنصب أو تُجرّ!
! ! !

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

شيخُنا العلَّامة المحدث الحافظ أبو محمَّد أحمد بن محمَّد بن شحاته الألفي السكندري يرجّح حفظ ألفية العراقي على ألفية السيوطي.

----------


## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

قال الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير:  فهي ألفية- اي الفية العراقي- نافعة جداً لطالب العلم، في صفها أيضاً تقف ألفية السيوطي، وهي ألفية أيضاً جيدة اشتملت على زوائد، يقول ناظمها:

فائقة ألفية العراقي ***  في الجمع والإيجاز واتساقِ

هناك مقارنة بين الألفيتين أدت نتيجتها إلى تفضيل ألفية العراقي، ولو لم يكن من ذلك إلا إمامة الحافظ العراقي في مقابل أهلية السيوطي، السيوطي جمّاع، وعنده مخالفات في هذا العلم وفي غيره، وعنده تساهل، وهو أيضاً عليه ملاحظات كبيرة في باب الاعتقاد، وهذا العلم دين فانظر عمن تأخذ دينك؟ ولو لم يكن من وجوه المفاضلة والموازنة إلا إمامة الحافظ العراقي.
السيوطي يقول:

فائقة ألفية العراقي *** في الجمع....................  ......

يعني جمع "والإيجاز" في الجمع يعني زاد عن الحافظ العراقي أنواع والإيجاز اختصار، والإتساق الترتيب، كونه زاد أنواع أولاً: هذه الأنواع جاءت على حساب أشياء تركها مما أشار إليها الحافظ العراقي، والإيجاز مع هذا الجمع الزائد لا شك أنه في مقابل متروك، وأما بالنسبة للترتيب ففي ترتيب الحافظ العراقي تبع للأصل الذي هو علوم الحديث لابن الصلاح ما في شك أن فيه ما يلاحظ عليه، وأمر الترتيب سهل، ليس بمعضل يعني تقدم باب على باب أو تأخر أمره سهل، وعلى كل حال كون السيوطي زاد أنواع عشرة أنواع مثلاً لا شك أنها على حساب شيء متروك في ألفية العراقي، وهو استيعاب الأقوال -أقوال العلماء- والأمثلة ووضوح الحد والتعريف، قد يقتصر السيوطي على تعريف واحد بينما يذكر الحافظ العراقي الخلاف في التعريف الذي يترتب عليه فائدة عملية، وقد يذكر الحافظ العراقي من وجوه الخلاف يستوعب الخلاف ويقتصر السيوطي على قول أو قولين، في الأمثلة كذلك وإلا فعدد الأبيات واحد، هذه ألفية وهذه ألفية سواء زادت ألفين أو نقصت بيتين ماله أثر، إذا كان عدد الأبيات واحد وزادت إحداهما على الأخرى ألا يكون هذا على حساب وضوح في النظم؟ ألا يكون على حساب سرد لأقول حذفها الذي زاد بعض الأنواع؟ وأيضاً على حساب بعض الأمثلة، وأيضاً هذه الألفية ألفية العراقي أصل لألفية السيوطي، يقول:

واقرأ كتاباً تدري منه الاصطلاح *** كهذه......................  ..........

يعني ألفيته "أو أصلها" يعني ألفية العراقي "وابن الصلاح" فألفية العراقي أصل لألفية السيوطي، ولذا تجدون التشابه كبير بين الألفيتين، فقد يأخذ السيوطي شطر بيت ويكمله من عنده، يأخذ شطر بيت من ألفية العراقي ثم يكمله، ولا يعني هذا التقليل من شأن ألفية السيوطي أو التقليل من وجهة نظر من يفضل ألفية السيوطي لا كل له اجتهاد، كل له اجتهاده، لكن أنا أقول: يعنى طالب العلم بألفية العراقي، وما زاده السيوطي في ألفيته يمكن أخذه منها على أن الأبواب التي يهتم بها طالب العلم ويحتاج إليها حاجة ماسة ما ترك منها شيئاً الحافظ العراقي، يوجد بعض الأبيات في الفية العراقي تحتاج إلى شيء من التقويم، فيها شيء من التكسر، ولا شك أن هذا نظم عالم، يعني ليس النظم مهنته، يعني ما معدود في عداد الشعراء، لا، هو في عداد العلماء الذين ينظمون العلوم، وقد يقع في بعض الأبيات شيء من الخلل في الوزن، وقد يحتاج إلى أداء معين بطريقة معينة؛ ليتسق البيت، مما سيِأتي ذكره -إن شاء الله تعالى-، ولذا إذا نظروا في شعر مثلاً هو في الأصل لشاعر أو انتقدوا عليه شيء من عدم الاتساق قولوا: هذا نظم فقهاء، وإن كان في الفقهاء من يجيد النظم، كالإمام الشافعي، ولا يعني أن الفقهاء لا يعرفون النظم، هم ينظمون، والعلماء نظموا العلوم، وأحسنوا في هذا، وأجادوا، وانتفع الناس بهذا النظم، ضبط العلوم..............http://www.khudheir.com/audio/4017

----------


## الأمين

يُرجع لمقدمة تحقيق فتح المغيث ، الذي أخرجه الشيخ عبدالكريم وآل فهيد عن دار المنهاج
فقد تكلم في المقارنة بين الألفيتين . والله ولي التوفيق .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وانظر هذا الرابط:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?65846
وهذا أيضًا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?60951

----------


## خالد الشافعي

منقول من أبي خزيمة الأناضولي

ألفية العراقي مجودة و متقنة علي مقدمة ابن الصلاح 
ألفية السيوطي مجودة و متقنة لكن ليست مقيدة بمقدمة ابن الصلاح

----------

